# Acer Aspire R 11 Factory resetting problem



## MrsSlander (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a Acer Aspire r11 and I keep factory restring it because ever since I bought it brand new from Wal-Mart it hasn't worked right, it would cancel out what I'm doing randomly it would lag for no reason, delete pictures, and basicly do what it wanted to do so half of the time I couldn't play it so I decided to factory reset it and it gets to 62% and it doesn't go higher then it says " resetting has failed please try again later" and it gives me no error code or anything. I can't sell it in this condition and they won't let me return it even though I have a 2 year warranty. What do I do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why can you not return it - how old is it ?
what windows version is on the PC 
how are you doing a Factory Reset ?


----------



## MrsSlander (Apr 23, 2017)

idk why I cant return it they just give me a bunch of <>
its not even 2 months old its got windows 10 and holding shift and restarting it is the only way I can get to the screen to reset it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have edited for language , please refrain 

Are you running chrome browser ?
any errors appear ?

lets see what version 

in the search bar bottom left type
winver
then run the winver command 

just need the top line from the box that appears 

whats the exact model 
anything more than R11?


----------

